# ***OFFICIAL*** Bellator 67 Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Bellator Fighting Championships is in the middle of a week off from live events, but the company returns to action next Friday, May 4, with Bellator 67.
> 
> While the evening's MTV2-broadcast main card has been official for several weeks, the Spike.com-streamed preliminary card is still coming together.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/28435/bel...-taleb-cosmo-alexander-vs-lowran-t-nelson.mma


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

They almost always spell his last name wrong but Alexandre is one to look out for on the prelims if you can catch them on Spike.com. They come on while a lot of people are still at work or headed home Friday afternoon. And Baker vs Saunders! Bring that one on!


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Anyone know a link i can watch this online? vipbox one not working


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Anyone have the results from the undercard? I can only find a couple.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Cosmo Alexandre, Nordine Taleb & Dom O'Grady all won. The Kirk-Harris and Romero-Veal fights are after the main card.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

These are the only ones who fought before the main card, the other two are after it:



> 155 lbs.: Cosmo Alexandre def. Lorawnt Nelson via unanimous decision
> 180 lbs.: Nordine Taleb def. Matt MacGrath via TKO at 2:30 of round 2
> 170 lbs.: Dom O'Grady def. Nathan Gunn via submission (armbar) at 4:51 of round 2


http://www.mmamania.com/2012/5/4/29...-and-live-fight-coverage-for-chandler-vs-gono

Edit... yep one minute behind M&B as usual. I didn't see that Ford knockout coming btw.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys. Will it be broadcast online?


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Chandler is for real. Guy is an absolute beast. Reminds me of belfort after he hurts someone.


Anyone else see how after the ref ended the fight, chandler stood up and said sorry? I'm an instant fan. The video about him before the fight was pretty touching too. What a great guy.


And the fights are always streaming on spike.com


----------

